# Hi from the transient world!



## Sakuraharu (Oct 3, 2016)

Konnichiwa! This is Sakuraharu!


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 3, 2016)

Konnichiwa, Sakuraharu! Have a good time here and may your world not be all too transient


----------



## Sakuraharu (Oct 3, 2016)

Konnichiwa again!
The world is transient because we're all transient... a day, we will go to an unknown place... may it be paradise, may be al kind according to each religion... but, poetically, I think it's a river, an unknown river...
Sakuraharu


----------



## BigImpactSound (Oct 4, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Sakuraharu (Oct 4, 2016)

This thread has somewhat high!


----------



## Iskra (Oct 4, 2016)

Yokooso Sakuraharu!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 4, 2016)

Konnichiwa!  And welcome!


----------



## Sakuraharu (Oct 5, 2016)

Ahahahah... someone who knows a bit of Japanese


----------



## Sakuraharu (Oct 5, 2016)

Only a clarification: when I was referring to the "high thread", it was referring to the concept of transition...


----------

